# Солнечный Новосибирск



## Albertovna

Друзья,

У меня такое ощущение, что эпитет "солнечный" употребляется с названиями мест для того, чтобы выразить хорошее отношение к данному месту (или в шутку), даже если оно совсем не солнечное и довольно холодное.

Привет из солнечного Новосибирска!
Ещё один гость из солнечного Новосибирска.

Это правда, или только мне так показалось?


----------



## Hoax

Думаю, все от контекста зависит. Это может быть метафора, может быть сарказм, а может быть и реальное положение дел, ведь известно, чем холоднее, тем солнечнее, не зря же многие и зимой солнцезащитные очки носят. А конкретно в Новосибирске, как и в других крупных городах, мог просто климат поменяться из-за загрязнения воздуха.


----------



## Albertovna

А если метафора, то что значит? Дружелюбие к жителям места?


----------



## Hoax

Мне кажется, скорее веселье означает, беззаботность. Чаще можно слышать "солнечный Крым" или "солнечный Кавказ", а они ассоциируются с отпуском, морем, весельем, вином, развлечениями, отдыхающими и веселящимися людьми. "Привет из солнечного чего угодно" пишут обычно гости места или гостям места, намекая, что в этом "чем угодно" хорошо =)


----------



## Albertovna

Спасибо из солнечного Новосибирска =)


----------



## Syline

Ну, не знаю. Лично я всегда связывала данный эпитет именно с климатическими условиями. Бурятия - солнечная, потому что у нас более 300 дней в году солнечные и малое количество осадков: зимой мало снега, летом - дождей. По количеству солнечных дней в году Бурятия сравнима с Крымом, Кавказом и Средней Азией. У вас так же?


----------



## Hoax

Syline, это и есть прямое значение слов =) А вот когда в серой Москве дерябнишь водочки, а потом пишешь друзьям приветы из солнечной столицы, тогда уже можно говорить о метафоре =)


----------



## Syline

Первая метафора, которая приходит мне на ум относительно Москвы, - белокаменная


----------



## Albertovna

Syline said:


> Первая метафора, которая приходит мне на ум относительно Москвы, - белокаменная


А Кремль вполне себе краснокирпичный. А Новосиб, интересно? Серокаменный?  Давайте уж остановимся на том, что метафоры имеют место быть. Всякие. "Солнечный" - это скорее такой метафорический эпитет.


----------



## Syline

Albertovna said:


> А Кремль вполне себе краснокирпичный.


Ну, раньше любили в Москве использовать при строительстве белый камень, так что вполне себе обоснованный эпитет.


----------



## alex97687

Albertovna said:


> Друзья,
> 
> У меня такое ощущение, что эпитет "солнечный" употребляется с названиями мест для того, чтобы выразить хорошее отношение к данному месту (или в шутку), даже если оно совсем не солнечное и довольно холодное.
> 
> Привет из солнечного Новосибирска!
> Ещё один гость из солнечного Новосибирска.
> 
> Это правда, или только мне так показалось?



Мне тоже так кажется, хотя доля иронии на мой взгляд присутствует


----------



## YKYPEH

Я считаю, что это сарказм. Обычно встречаю такие конструкции только в отношение мест с суровым климатом.


----------



## morzh

Я думаю, сарказм.

"Солнечный" употребляется вместе со словом "Магадан", и довольно часто. Я не сомневаюсь, что есть люди с добрым отношением к Магадану, но обычно подобные сочетания отражают нечто другое.


----------



## Syline

YKYPEH said:


> Я считаю, что это сарказм. Обычно встречаю такие конструкции только в отношение мест с суровым климатом.


Ох, и крепки же в людях стереотипы: если Сибирь, то и солнца нема, один только холод круглый год.

ЗЫ Я часто слышала солнечный Сочи, солнечный Кавказ.


----------



## morzh

Неважно, стереотипьi или нет. Основная часть людей живет вне Магадана или Новосибирска, и никогда там не бьiвала. И, да, поетому, и не так уж и несправедливо, имидж етих мест связан с их историей и географией.

Поетому, если немагаданец назьiвает Магадан "солнечньiм", он ето с вероятностью 90% делает с целью юмористической, а не потому, что и впрямь считает Магадан солнечньiм, или хочет тепло отозваться о городе.


----------



## Hoax

morzh said:


> Неважно, стереотипьi или нет. Основная часть людей живет вне Магадана или Новосибирска, и никогда там не бьiвала. И, да, поетому, и не так уж и несправедливо, имидж етих мест связан с их историей и географией.
> 
> Поетому, если немагаданец назьiвает Магадан "солнечньiм", он ето с вероятностью 90% делает с целью юмористической, а не потому, что и впрямь считает Магадан солнечньiм, или хочет тепло отозваться о городе.



Лично у меня с теплом слово "солнечный" не ассоциируется, потому что я прекрасно помню солнечные дни, когда за окном -20, хотя я не из Сибири, да и "мороз и солнце - день чудесный".


----------



## morzh

Hoax said:


> Лично у меня с теплом слово "солнечный" не ассоциируется, потому что я прекрасно помню солнечные дни, когда за окном -20, хотя я не из Сибири, да и "мороз и солнце - день чудесный".



Hoax,

Ну, серьезно, неужели Вьi зимой скажете "Добро пожбаловать в солнечньiй Архангельск", если там солнечная погода?

Слово "Солнечньiй"  в сочетаниях с названиями городов / республик и т.д. - часть стандартного стереотипа, "Солнечньiй Дагестан", "Солнечньiй Ашхабад", "Солнечньiй Тбилиси". Ето практически устоявшееся сочетание в употреблении имен южньiх городов.
Тем-то оно и отличается от "солнечной погодьi в Ярославле зимой".


----------



## Albertovna

morzh said:


> неужели Вьi зимой скажете "Добро пожбаловать в солнечньiй Архангельск", если там солнечная погода?


Я бы сказала. Почему нет?


----------



## Hoax

morzh said:


> Hoax,
> 
> Ну, серьезно, неужели Вьi зимой скажете "Добро пожбаловать в солнечньiй Архангельск", если там солнечная погода?
> 
> Слово "Солнечньiй"  в сочетаниях с названиями городов / республик и т.д. - часть стандартного стереотипа, "Солнечньiй Дагестан", "Солнечньiй Ашхабад", "Солнечньiй Тбилиси". Ето практически устоявшееся сочетание в употреблении имен южньiх городов.
> Тем-то оно и отличается от "солнечной погодьi в Ярославле зимой".



Скажу, без проблем =) Это хорошее, многозначное слово с приятными ассоциациями, причем не связанно у меня исключительно с теплом и летом, на северном полюсе может быть даже солнечнее, чем на экваторе - на экваторе будет марево, а на северном полюсе совершенно прозрачный воздух. Здесь можно ссылаться на индивидуальный жизненный опыт, который будет влиять на понимание оттенков фразы, для меня этих оттенков существует около пяти (то, что вы назвали стереотипом - клише; теплое, южное место; солнечное место, независимо от температурного режима; место, где человек отдыхает, в значение "радостное" вообще независимо от реальной обстановки вокруг; сарказм), и я буду выбирать из них наиболее подходящий к контексту. Возможно что-то еще в голову придет, пока не приходит =)

http://bibliotekar.ru/russkiy-yazyk/6.htm


----------

